# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  What does "Simplicify" do?

## 24c

Hi

I am really curious as to what "Simplicify" does..here is a scan being meshed in the software, a simplicitfy dialog box, and the end result. 
The test object is a BMW motorcycle piston, and the surfaces are very smooth, not grainy like the scan.

Screen Shot 2015-09-07 at 18.35.16.jpg Screen Shot 2015-09-07 at 18.37.07.jpg Screen Shot 2015-09-07 at 18.37.44.jpg 

I am just doing the second pass now to see if the aberrations or artefacts get cleaned up.
Second pass tilted using a screwdriver, before and after simplicify

Screen Shot 2015-09-07 at 18.42.13.jpg Screen Shot 2015-09-07 at 18.51.43.jpg

What happens if you don't choose this option? or can you not do this?
Mike

----------


## Eric_Wang

hi Mike :

the simplicity function is for sampling data. many users who have 3d printers can use this function if their 3d printers can't import a bigger STL .but as you know , smaller data , less details .so if you don't want to print , I recommend you keep 100% rate to save your data .

Eric

----------


## Bobby Lin

Based on my experience, Simplicify function means simplifying your data or 3d model. This is a big help for me especially when I am dealing with large STL files and I have a problem importing. But since it simplifies your model, some minute details in your mesh topology might be missing. So if you're aiming at highlighting or emphasizing the minute details in your model, you can skip using this function.

----------


## Eric_Wang

As Bobby said , that's the purpose we added the function .

----------


## 24c

Thanks Eric & Bobby, 

I've only ever used 100%, as I reduce the mesh in 3D Coat or BalancerNPro afterwards. 
My artefacts then are caused by the meshing function, that's interesting.
Would increasing the turntable steps, although making a bigger model help in filling in some holes in the mesh?
The problem is really the undercuts on the surfaces like the piston ring recesses. 
Maybe it would it be best to angle the object to get the camera to see more of these straight on to reveal the detail, but what you gain in one area, you lose in others.
Ideally, I think, the turntable should have another axis, and then go through a controlled rotating and tilt sequence, and in doing so it would illuminate and capture more accurate detail in one pass of the object. The alignment in the software would be easier to program/interpolate etc.
Obviously this is a lot harder and more expensive to create... a new turntable or upgrade option Shining3D?  :Smile: 

Mike

----------


## propologist

I still would like to be able to decide if I want more or less scans/steps per session. 
I would like a clean up option after each rotation session so I can use some thing to hold the object at an angle and I can clean it off to make it easier to aline multi scan sessions.

----------


## airguy

> I still would like to be able to decide if I want more or less scans/steps per session. 
> I would like a clean up option after each rotation session so I can use some thing to hold the object at an angle and I can clean it off to make it easier to aline multi scan sessions.


Agree with you on BOTH !
In auto scan could have an option whether you would like to clean up between scans or complete without cleaning....  :Smile:

----------

